# MB takes a swipe at SCAF



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Muslim Brotherhood sounded dissatisfaction over that they described as a "threat" to the constitutional legitimacy of the current parliament, saying the Constitutional Court must be independent and not controlled by anyone.

It is widely believed that the ruling Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF) may seek to question the constitutional legitimacy of the parliament's upper and lower houses, the Shura Council and the People's Assembly, which are both dominated by the Brotherhood's political wing, the Freedom and Justice Party (FJP), should the latter push its demand for the termination of the incumbent cabinet, led by premier Kamal El-Ganzouri.

In a statement that Ahram Online acquired a copy of, the Brotherhood asked whether state authorities deal with each other in accordance to the law, or through threats and constitutional manipulations. The Brotherhood also wondered why the SCAF insists on keeping the current cabinet, which the group branded as a "failure."

The powerful FJP cast doubt on SCAF's intentions, saying, "Is the reason [for keeping the current interim government] is to abort the revolution, or to orchestrate the presidential elections?"

The FJP had previously called for the replacement of the incumbent government for its "incompetence" but the SCAF stated that it would remain in its position until a president is elected in June.


----------

